# Bloody weather is going to drive me indoors!



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

A bit of a whinge, but I am seriously fed up of waking on a weekend to crap weather 
I commute by bike five days a week battling wind and rain etc. I just want a weekend where I can wrap up warm and get out there without getting soaking wet.

Is it time to buy a turbo or rollers and head indoors. Not owning either I wondered what the individual merits were and which way I should head? I should add I can't afford any Ant+ high end stuff. I'll probably go second-hand. Any recomendations?


----------



## huwsparky (29 Nov 2015)

Do you need a turbo if your already riding 5 days a week???


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Not sure where you are, but try living under this sh!t, day after day after day. It's been relentless in 2015 and I am rapidly losing my will to cycle; even as an occasional participant. No wonder we are, in general, a nation of idle, unfit, unhealthy specimens. It takes a special breed to want to cycle around here; and I aint one of them!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Here's a snapshot for today: Pissing it down with 50mph winds!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

huwsparky said:


> Do you need a turbo if your already riding 5 days a week???



I hear you, but I love it and I want to keep my mileage up through the winter. I also enjoy the peace and solitude of time on my own come the weekend. I may get that by locking myself in the garge on a turbo


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

It's weather "Top Trumps" time, and you've beaten me. Our winds are only 45 mph today ; hence why I might as well sit and pish about on CC of a Sunday morning.......


----------



## huwsparky (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> I hear you, but I love it and I want to keep my mileage up through the winter. I also enjoy the peace and solitude of time on my own come the weekend. I may get that by locking myself in the garge on a turbo


I use a turbo but I don't commute so it's the only way I get to ride last week or two. I'm generally pretty tough but I draw the line at 45mph winds!

I have found that having a power Meter makes turbo sessions bearable and when I'm in the mood i actually quite enjoy it sometimes! I'd find it very hard using the trainer without the purpose a power Meter gives me.

The only way to find out though Is to give it a go. Get a cheap trainer and watch some 'sufferfest' videos and take it from there...


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> It's weather "Top Trumps" time, and you've beaten me. Our winds are only 47 mph today ; hence why I might as well sit and pish about on CC of a Sunday morning.......



Ah, but you have more sunshine!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

huwsparky said:


> I use a turbo but I don't commute so it's the only way I get to ride last week or two. I'm generally pretty tough but I draw the line at 45mph winds!
> 
> I have found that having a power Meter makes turbo sessions bearable and when I'm in the mood i actually quite enjoy it sometimes! I'd find it very hard using the trainer without the purpose a power Meter gives me.
> 
> The only way to find out though Is to give it a go. Get a cheap trainer and watch some 'sufferfest' videos and take it from there...



Sounds like good advice, thanks.
I have just enquired (Gumtree) about a Tacx Sartori just one junction down the M1. At £45 I can try it today!


----------



## huwsparky (29 Nov 2015)

Also, have a look in your local Aldi's. They had some in their sale which if they have any left may be discounted.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2015)

It has been unrelentingly crappy here in Suffolk and were allegedly the driest county interim of rainfall. I've cycled through lack weather in the winter, in the name of leisure, for the last few years but I'm pretty much done with it. From this point forward I shall forever be podgy in the winters and slightly slimmer in the summers. 

Sadly my house has no space for a turbo.


----------



## pawl (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> A bit of a whinge, but I am seriously fed up of waking on a weekend to crap weather
> I commute by bike five days a week battling wind and rain etc. I just want a weekend where I can wrap up warm and get out there without getting soaking wet.
> 
> Is it time to buy a turbo or rollers and head indoors. Not owning either I wondered what the individual merits were and which way I should head? I should add I can't afford any Ant+ high end stuff. I'll probably go second-hand. Any recomendations?


Wet windy in Leicestershire .Cant even be bothered to head to the garage to use the turbo.
I have been out twice on the road in the last fortnight .Riding nowhere in the garage on alternate days is getting somewhat boring .


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Ah, but you have more sunshine!


Right enough! Where did I put that tube of factor 30? Does it protect from wind-burn?


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Nov 2015)

Brandane said:


> Right enough! Where did I put that tube of factor 30? Does it protect from wind-burn?


Might be snow burn...................starting to lie here!


----------



## steve50 (29 Nov 2015)

It is bloody awful weather again today, we've got 40mph+ wind and heavy rain, it's just grim out there, even the dogs don't want to go out in this!


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Might be snow burn...................starting to lie here!


I like snow! 
I know it might be a touch awkward for cycling in, but fresh unrutted snow is fine on the spike tyre shod MTB..
I am off trucking to Aberdeen tomorrow; hope to see some snow in Perthshire then .


----------



## Neilsmith (29 Nov 2015)

I just went out last winter in anything, this year I have bought a trainer, partly because of injury but partly because last year my aches and pains were worse in the cold winter months, I still intend going out but I bought the Mtb for some off road and the trainer for the road bike. I did get a smart trainer in the hope that it will be more fun, the little I have done so far it takes the monotony away. 
I'd still rather be out though


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> From this point forward I shall forever be podgy in the winters and slightly slimmer in the summers.


A dangerous strategy - one which almost cost me my life!

I generally followed the same pattern - 10-14 pounds on in winter, 10-14 pounds off in summer. You can see by my current avatar that it worked. That picture was taken in summer 2006.

Then we had awful wet summers in 2007/8/9/10/11. I kept putting the winter weight on and never burned it off again. The result was this ...









I would make room for that turbo! You only need a space of about 2x1 metres to use one and virtually no space to store one.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A dangerous strategy - one which almost cost me my life!
> 
> I generally followed the same pattern - 10-14 pounds on in winter, 10-14 pounds off in summer. You can see by my current avatar that it worked. That picture was taken in summer 2006.
> 
> ...



Wise words mate. Although I'd rather find space for an MTB and start to look forward to crap weather


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2015)

Yup another weekend ride is out the window,what with weather and long hours at work im either to tired or its sh**y out.


----------



## Katherine (29 Nov 2015)

If I miss a bike ride, then I swap it for a brisk walk, so at least you're burning some calories and being active.


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

Or have a swim, indoor activity, good all round work out


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Very busy on here this morning. A lot of country-wide weather defeated cyclists stuck indoors.
Anyone brave enough to venture to out in this?


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Nov 2015)

I don't mind a bit of wind, but I draw the line at 45mph gusts. Looking out my window, it looks fairly still, then every few minutes I hear a howl and my trees starting leaning at an angle. Far too dangerous to cycle in, in my opinion.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

vickster said:


> Or have a swim, indoor activity, good all round work out


A mate of mine started swimming again about a month ago to avoid riding in the worst of the current weather, but he will soon be playing his trump card - 3 months of winter cycling in Texas, near the border with Mexico ... (Grrr! I think I might play the 'Escape to the Costa Blanca in January' card unless we get a benign start to 2016 ...)


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Very busy on here this morning. A lot of country-wide weather defeated cyclists stuck indoors.
> Anyone brave enough to venture to out in this?


I am actually thinking about it, if the rain is only showery as forecast. I can do the Scotrail cheat, and cycle mainly north eastbound to Glasgow. The return trip will be by rail, assuming the trains are not cancelled due to the waves breaking over the electrified line at Saltcoats, which is a regular occurrence.


----------



## Bonus (29 Nov 2015)

Would it make you all feel better if I told you that in South Africa we are currently having to get out and ride by 6am so that we're finished by 9 - otherwise we cook! We're in the middle of a heatwave of note :-(


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Bonus said:


> Would it make you all feel better if I told you that in South Africa we are currently having to get out and ride by 6am so that we're finished by 9 - otherwise we cook! We're in the middle of a heatwave of note :-(



No it wouldn't


----------



## Brian Stacks (29 Nov 2015)

Gutted as only get one chance to get out and put some miles in. 45mph winds and rain in Essex were enough to persaud me to stay warm in bed today. I am also considering a turbo trainer.


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Nov 2015)

I have my turbo set up at one end of the garage. My fella bought me a tv to stick on the garage wall in front of it for my birthday. It is rather tedious but at least you don't feel like you are turning to jelly if you can't face the weather. I wimped out of cycling to work on Friday and some old dear ran into the back of my car. That'll teach me!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2015)

I'm actually doing more miles this Autumn/Winter than other years. I've done nearly 500 miles this November compared to my usual 2 to 300 miles. Ok quite a few are on the turbo trainer but they still count!
On a different subject is it me or do you not get the same benefit from indoor training? Ok the legs feel like they've had a good workout, but no matter how much i tighten the resistance my heart rate doesn't go as high as when climbing hills and i'm not taking in deep breaths with my mouth open like when outside. Yesterday for example, i did 90 minutes on the trainer. i breathed through my nose all the time because it's so easy and i kept checking my heart rate but it didn't go above 80 bpm compared to around 130 bpm when out on the road.


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok quite a few are on the turbo trainer but they still count!


Not in my book. The only miles that count towards cycling are done outside on a moving bike; "proper" cycling!


----------



## vickster (29 Nov 2015)

Turbo trainer - time turning pedals, not miles as you don't go anywhere

On that note, I'm going to get on the exercise bike


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2015)

Turbo in garage, laptop on shelf tuned into whatever sport happens to be available via cricfree. Sunday is a great day for sport viewing as there are loads of football, rugby and NFL games available to watch. The time passes quickly when you have something to watch.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> Turbo in garage, laptop on shelf tuned into whatever sport happens to be available via cricfree. Sunday is a great day for sport viewing as there are loads of football, rugby and NFL games available to watch. The time passes quickly when you have something to watch.




I put my trainer in front of the telly and the gas fire yesterday. Yon BT Sport we've got is quite good. I flicked from non league football to rugby, to tennis, to yank football even to curling.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I put my trainer in front of the telly and the gas fire yesterday. Yon BT Sport we've got is quite good. I flicked from non league football to rugby, to tennis, to yank football even to curling.


I usually have a fan on in the garage, I dinnae think a gas fire would be required!


----------



## phantasmagoriana (29 Nov 2015)

November's been a total washout for me - I'm just hoping December wont be quite as bad, though I'm not very optimistic! I think I've spent longer on Wattbikes and in spin classes this month than actually riding a proper bike outdoors.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2015)

Marmion said:


> I usually have a fan on in the garage, I dinnae think a gas fire would be required!



It's not on all the time. I turn it off after about half an hour when i've warmed up.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Nov 2015)

Went for a run today instead of club ride. Helps with training, and also when you're running along no and struggling with a sudden gust of wind, I dare to think what it would have been like on the bike!


----------



## Stevec047 (29 Nov 2015)

I decided to risk it as I didn't get out on the bike last Weekend only got 7 miles under my belt as the wind was just too unpredictable and add into mix the rain I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> On a different subject is it me or do you not get the same benefit from indoor training? Ok the legs feel like they've had a good workout, but no matter how much i tighten the resistance my heart rate doesn't go as high as when climbing hills and i'm not taking in deep breaths with my mouth open like when outside. Yesterday for example, i did 90 minutes on the trainer. i breathed through my nose all the time because it's so easy and i kept checking my heart rate but it didn't go above 80 bpm compared to around 130 bpm when out on the road.


Your turbo trainer is broken, or useless, or you are not adjusting it properly!  (Or you are using a ridiculously low gear ...? )

Every turbo that I have used can be set to the equivalent of climbing at least a 10-15% gradient. I can set the resistance so high on my current gym bike that I can't even turn the pedals through one revolution, so probably like going up a 45% gradient, not that such a road is likely to exist ...

I'd say that I probably average at least 140 bpm on that gym bike, rising to about 180 bpm for more intense efforts. I would be gasping for breath and incapable of saying more than one or two words at a time.

So I'd say that a turbo should be able to give you the hardest workout you could possibly cope with. I couldn't even walk after some of mine in the past!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Something like this?


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

Or a classic pave incline?


----------



## Stevec047 (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 111355


Oh now that looks fun just looking at it is making my legs burn.


----------



## kiriyama (29 Nov 2015)

The most brutal weather iv ever ridden today. Worse than snow... I was riding on an exposed moorland track and i had the choice between letting the rain lash my face with enough force tomake my lips bleed or pull my sodden buff up over my face and have the wind pin it so hard to my face that i couldn't breath.

i was knocked off by the wind at least 3 times when going slow up 15% dirt tracks

Also rode through a flooded track that was almost as deep as my wheels.... my sealskin socks were not sufficient! 

It was ace.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

kiriyama said:


> The most brutal weather iv ever ridden today. Worse than snow... I was riding on an exposed moorland track and i had the choice between letting the rain lash my face with enough force tomake my lips bleed or pull my sodden buff up over my face and have the wind pin it so hard to my face that i couldn't breath.
> 
> ...
> 
> *It was ace*.


That is some redefinition of the word 'ace'! 

I took one look out of the window this morning and decided to stay in but I have just been invited for a meal 1.5 miles from here. I am debating whether to risk cycling, walking it, or playing the wimp card and phoning for a lift ...


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Nov 2015)

Went shopping today instead. Particularly pleased with some Aldi thermal bib tights for £20.99


----------



## AM1 (29 Nov 2015)

It was and still is very windy here today, didn't stop me going out for a couple of hours though


----------



## united4ever (29 Nov 2015)

My wife always hates my logical answer to her weather moans but we do live on a big rock perched on the edge of the Atlantic and north west Europe....by rights we should be a lot colder given how far north we are gotta be grateful to the jet stream.

Having said that.....i'd love to go out for a ride in some mild/dry/calm weather.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

kiriyama said:


> The most brutal weather iv ever ridden today. Worse than snow... I was riding on an exposed moorland track and i had the choice between letting the rain lash my face with enough force tomake my lips bleed or pull my sodden buff up over my face and have the wind pin it so hard to my face that i couldn't breath.
> 
> i was knocked off by the wind at least 3 times when going slow up 15% dirt tracks
> 
> ...



You win today's Darwin Award Sir!
Risking life and limb for the love of turning pedals. Hats off.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> A bit of a whinge, but I am seriously fed up of waking on a weekend to crap weather
> I commute by bike five days a week battling wind and rain etc. I just want a weekend where I can wrap up warm and get out there without getting soaking wet.
> 
> Is it time to buy a turbo or rollers and head indoors. Not owning either I wondered what the individual merits were and which way I should head? I should add I can't afford any Ant+ high end stuff. I'll probably go second-hand. Any recomendations?


Whether one will be found riding in foul weather or not ... that is the Heisenberg71 Uncertainty Principle! (Compare with the Heisenberg Uncertainty Principle.)


----------



## HLaB (29 Nov 2015)

Cambridgeshire seems to got off lightly this weekend compared to other places. I got out early for 60miles yesterday in not bad weather. Today was a bit stronger winds and showery but I got out early again for another 60miles. Watched something on tv and got out again for another hour before the constant torrential rain started.


----------



## Brandane (29 Nov 2015)

united4ever said:


> My wife always hates my logical answer to her weather moans but we do live on a big rock perched on the edge of the Atlantic and north west Europe....by rights we should be a lot colder given how far north we are *gotta be grateful to the jet stream.*
> 
> Having said that.....i'd love to go out for a ride in some mild/dry/calm weather.



I assume you mean the GULF stream? The jet stream is the one responsible for all the high winds and directing all the low pressure systems at us!


----------



## Heisenberg71 (29 Nov 2015)

^^^^^^^^ Exactly ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DiddlyDodds (29 Nov 2015)

I bought a proper spinning bike of E bay, its great sat in the bedroom music on full whack whilst the rain lashes against the window.

Much prefer it to the turbo.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Your turbo trainer is broken, or useless, or you are not adjusting it properly!  (Or you are using a ridiculously low gear ...? )
> 
> Every turbo that I have used can be set to the equivalent of climbing at least a 10-15% gradient. I can set the resistance so high on my current gym bike that I can't even turn the pedals through one revolution, so probably like going up a 45% gradient, not that such a road is likely to exist ...
> 
> ...




I've been on it this afternoon for 90 minutes. I had it on such a high resistance that i had to stand on the pedals to keep them moving smoothly. If i sat down to pedal it took about 5 seconds for a full rotation, but no matter how hard it was to turn the pedals my heart rate didn't go above 80 to 90 bpm. I don't know why but it just doesn't have the same affect as climbing does. Years ago when it was too bad to go for a ride i'm stick a 20lb weight in a rucksack and step on and off a chair for about an hour. Now that did get the heart pounding and the legs aching!


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2015)

Spent the day with family , or should i say chasing after mis behaving kids instead


----------



## 400bhp (29 Nov 2015)

huwsparky said:


> Do you need a turbo if your already riding 5 days a week???



Yes, and?


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2015)

And another day like it tomorrow... grrr. It's not much consolation saying "Well at least it's not cold" when it's constantly windy, dark and damp. If I didn't have work here, I'd be going to a far, far better place...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've been on it this afternoon for 90 minutes. I had it on such a high resistance that i had to stand on the pedals to keep them moving smoothly. If i sat down to pedal it took about 5 seconds for a full rotation, but no matter how hard it was to turn the pedals my heart rate didn't go above 80 to 90 bpm. I don't know why but it just doesn't have the same affect as climbing does. Years ago when it was too bad to go for a ride i'm stick a 20lb weight in a rucksack and step on and off a chair for about an hour. Now that did get the heart pounding and the legs aching!


It sounds like you have the resistance too _high_ rather than too _low_!

Try setting the trainer to a resistance that you can only pedal against to a maximum cadence of (say) 50-60 rpm and pedal at that rate for as long as you can. By definition, if that is the quickest you can pedal then you are working as hard as you can and therefore your heart rate will shoot up. If your heart rate has _not_ shot up, why wouldn't you be able to pedal faster?


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> It sounds like you have the resistance too _high_ rather than too _low_!
> 
> Try setting the trainer to a resistance that you can only pedal against to a maximum cadence of (say) 50-60 rpm and pedal at that rate for as long as you can. By definition, if that is the quickest you can pedal then you are working as hard as you can and therefore your heart rate will shoot up. If your heart rate has _not_ shot up, why wouldn't you be able to pedal faster?






I'll try that next time,though it wont be for a long while if i can help it. I hate indoor cycling.


----------



## marcg868 (30 Nov 2015)

Getting Pretty bored of it now to be honest. Not seen a decent sunny day since I came home from Rhodes on the 14th October. 
Gonna try a short ride today about 1500/1600 when it's supposed to stop lashing it down.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2015)

marcg868 said:


> Getting Pretty bored of it now to be honest. Not seen a decent sunny day since I came home from Rhodes on the 14th October.
> Gonna try a short ride today about 1500/1600 when it's supposed to stop lashing it down.


The weather doesn't normally get to me, but it's the almost complete lack of sun, and day after day of really dark grey weather that's taken the spring out of my step. I think the number of hours of sun is in single figures for the entire past month or so. If the sun has come out, I must have blinked....


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Nov 2015)

Just getting over hurricane Gorm in Denmark. Its sunny and windy today but it was howling last night.


----------



## Brandane (30 Nov 2015)

Thank you, weather. My weight has just crashed through the 13 stone mark again (on the way UP, that is!) after managing to keep it just over 12.5 stone for most of the year. Turbos do not appeal, I had one once and after using it about 3 times it was left to gather dust for a year before being sold.


----------



## marcg868 (30 Nov 2015)

I'd much rather have cold,frosty and dry. Don't do snow unless I'm off work.
Summer was incredibly poor up here in East Lancs and I think there has been one or two weeks of decent sunshine. 
2013 was quite good except I missed most of it due to a knee injury/fractured leg. 
Summer 2014 I ruptured my Achilles' tendon and it was quite sunny. 
This year injury free and the weathers gash.


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Just getting over hurricane Gorm in Denmark. Its sunny and windy today but it was howling last night.



Gorm-less here

Gonna do a hilly 50km this pm if it stays dry. Did an hour on the turbo yesterday but clearing up the pool of sweat afterwards is no fun.


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2015)

The weather is unrelentingly $hite here, so the Wisp is going to be heading upstairs to the trainer this weekend. Only got a few weeks to get some practice in for cycling in Thailand.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (1 Dec 2015)

Weather not to bad in Cardiff. Winds 30mph. Temp 13.8°C. Dry


----------



## Heisenberg71 (1 Dec 2015)

hopless500 said:


> The weather is unrelentingly $hite here, so the Wisp is going to be heading upstairs to the trainer this weekend. Only got a few weeks to get some practice in for cycling in Thailand.



It's alright for some 
Any spare tickets?


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2015)

Heisenberg71 said:


> It's alright for some
> Any spare tickets?


We don't have any but I'm sure the airline do


----------



## hopless500 (1 Dec 2015)

Look at it from the negative side - I'm going to have to cycle my backside off in the next few weeks on the trainer.


----------



## mjr (1 Dec 2015)

Over here in exactly-as-flat-as-you-think Norfolk (the west), it's not been too bad yet. The group has cancelled one ride and shortened a couple of others but we've been out most weeks as scheduled and I've been riding most days. Sunday was a challenge but rideable. One deflation and no other incident among the group.

I'm surprised so many are hiding indoors, but I admit I'm riding the roadster with 37mm tyres on rather than the wobbly-in-crosswinds road bike.


----------



## Hyslop (1 Dec 2015)

Well and truly fed up here! It must be almost 5 weeks since weve had the sort of weather that makes you want to go out.Either wind or heavy rain.or,oh happy day, a combination of both.Worse still there seems to be no likelihood of respite in the next week.That and the short days and the whole thing is becoming a tad depressing.Still,the turbo is getting a hammering,and it was worth buying a turbo tyre!(£9.99 @ Halfords-beat the LBS by £20).Mind you,Ive saved a fair amount on new winter kit,and the way things are going,I shall be able to afford an entire range of Assos summer gear.Ah,I felt a little cheered there,then I remembered Christmas is stil to come!!!


----------



## User16625 (2 Dec 2015)

Cant wait for the climate to change, I think we are all fed up of it the way it is right now. I want the climate to change in such a way we get a decent amount of sunny days but not so many we suffer drought.


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2015)

Another shocking forecast for this weekend, wind and rain, joy...well at least it's not cold and there's none of that white crap coming!


----------



## vickster (4 Dec 2015)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Cant wait for the climate to change, I think we are all fed up of it the way it is right now. I want the climate to change in such a way we get a decent amount of sunny days but not so many we suffer drought.


Leaving Wales would probably increase your chances of sunny warm, dry days  parts of Southern California have a climate you describe


----------



## SpokeyDokey (4 Dec 2015)

Relentless rain here in not so sunny Cumbria - hideous forecast for the weekend.

Hibernating.


----------



## tallliman (4 Dec 2015)

Looks like the weather will clear up mid-Sunday, will try and do some sort of half century.


----------



## Brandane (4 Dec 2015)

Never mind driving me indoors; if this is the shape of things to come then this weather is going to drive me ABROAD!
Seriously, I can't cope with this never ending rain and wind; it depresses the hell out of me. I don't mind it now and again, but for the last 3 winters this has become the norm - a conveyor belt of storm systems coming in off the Atlantic with heavy rain and strong winds going on for months on end. We didn't even get much respite from it in the "summer" months this year. Bliddy awful place to live, and if I can fix things to make it possible, I am off to somewhere that outdoor activities are more pleasurable.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2015)

We had several hours of snow on Thurs evening, fortunately mostly gone by yesterday morning, but riding home yesterday evening very strong gusty wind felt perilous at times. It sounds even stronger this morning, I certainly won't be going out today.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4040324, member: 9609"]I think we are about to have a weather event here. We have had a huge amount of rain this past few days and the rivers are massive. They are now forecasting another 3 inches over the next 24 hours - I'm thinking by the early hours of Sunday we could be seeing something quite extraordinary.[/QUOTE]

Local forecast last night was giving 200mm rain on the mountain tops over the weekend - our local river which is about 80m from the house (but 30m or so below us fortunately) is already in spate.

Bonkers here this morning - at chez Spokey Dokey we are in hunkering down mode this weekend.


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2015)

Right now I'm thinking of doing something else other than cycling, weather shoot, forth bridge shut till at least new year all in all it's rubbish !


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Local forecast last night was giving 200mm rain on the mountain tops over the weekend - our local river which is about 80m from the house (but 30m or so below us fortunately) is already in spate.
> 
> Bonkers here this morning - at chez Spokey Dokey we are in hunkering down mode this weekend.


Not much better here. Rained all night and expected to rain for another 24 hours constant. Just going to head along by the river with the dog to see how it is looking. Pretty much decided to forget about cycling for the foreseeable future and even walking isn't a huge amount of fun the state the dog and myself are in at the end of every walk. Fedup.com


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Local forecast last night was giving 200mm rain on the mountain tops over the weekend - our local river which is about 80m from the house (but 30m or so below us fortunately) is already in spate.
> 
> Bonkers here this morning - at chez Spokey Dokey we are in hunkering down mode this weekend.


 Cumbria to get hit with horrendous rain today !


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Not much better here. Rained all night and expected to rain for another 24 hours constant. Just going to head along by the river with the dog to see how it is looking. Pretty much decided to forget about cycling for the foreseeable future and even walking isn't a huge amount of fun the state the dog and myself are in at the end of every walk. Fedup.com



@Mo1959 

I like that - Fedup.com 

My lovely, long gone dog, decided to jump into the local river in full spate. I expected him to whizz off to Morecombe Bay and then the Irish Sea but he ended up in a whirlpool a little down stream.

My heart was in my mouth - the river was roaring and impressively fast. He went round and round and round for ages trying to get out and finally clawed his way back up the rocky river side, calmly shook himself off and trotted on without a care in the world.

Dogs - nuts!

Have a good walk Mo'.


----------



## Brandane (5 Dec 2015)

South eastern nancies escape it again! 
A picture tells a thousand words:


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> South eastern nancies escape it again!
> A picture tells a thousand words:


Oh dear. You poor downtrodden Norvern monkey's 
That's the north/south devide right there. 

Looks like the sun is coming out....nice.
Bloody windy though.


----------



## Brandane (5 Dec 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Oh dear. You poor downtrodden Norvern monkey's
> That's the north/south device right there.
> 
> Looks like the sun is coming out....nice.
> Bloody windy though.


I think - although I wouldn't put my house on it - that we might, just MIGHT, get a few dry hours tomorrow. 40+ mph westerly winds though; so an eastbound cycle might be in order. Scotrail can do the hard bit......


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> I think - although I wouldn't put my house on it - that we might, just MIGHT, get a few dry hours tomorrow. 40+ mph westerly winds though; so an eastbound cycle might be in order. Scotrail can do the hard bit......


Take a sail with you...


----------



## dodgy (5 Dec 2015)

[QUOTE 4040324, member: 9609"]I think we are about to have a weather event here. We have had a huge amount of rain this past few days and the rivers are massive. They are now forecasting another 3 inches over the next 24 hours - I'm thinking by the early hours of Sunday we could be seeing something quite extraordinary.[/QUOTE]

What do you mean by a 'weather event'. The weather is bad now, but we knew it was coming. Are you saying something is about to happen that nobody predicted?

And 'quite extraordinary', like what? 

/me confoosed by your choice of phrase


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Dec 2015)

Looks lovely outside my window now. Until you notice how far the trees are bending!
Turbo for me yet again today.
Son has a gig playing with his jazz band at the local Christmas market this aft. He's going to need about 20 clothes pegs to keep his music on his stand!


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> South eastern nancies escape it again!
> A picture tells a thousand words:


Errrr take another look at that map, looks good in the North, it's you lot between the North and the South that are getting the weather


----------



## Brandane (5 Dec 2015)

snorri said:


> Errrr take another look at that map, looks good in the North, it's you lot between the North and the South that are getting the weather


That's PROPER "up north" though. That lot "down there" think Manchester is in the north!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> That's PROPER "up north" though. That lot "down there" think Manchester is in the north!


North of the M25 is oop norf...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2015)

Just got in after the supermarket run and some streams about 12' wide have appeared on the hillside where I have never seen streams before - although Lovely Wife says they were there in 2009 when we had a very wet period. I'm not arguing with her as I know my place. 

Was interesting coming up the big hill to the house - it has turned into a water course. Quite impressive really it's just over 11% and is 'flooded'.

Quite a big sheep moving operation going on at a couple of the local farms - low fields are looking a bit lake like and the woolies have been shoved up the hills so they can carry on eating.


----------



## marcg868 (5 Dec 2015)

Another day off another day sat on the couch watching rubbish on the telly. How
Ing winds and rain lashing the window. Thoroughly fed up now. Hopefully get out for a ride after I finish work tomorrow at 1500. 

Might go and lube my chain and put some car wax on the frame. Only bike interaction I'll be getting today.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Dec 2015)

Bins getting blown around the streets , so we are putting the x mas decorations up although the extending ladder dropped on my foot as it retracted from full height and im hoping i havent broke some toes ,bloody painful !


----------



## Mrs M (5 Dec 2015)

Quite mild her today after a horrible week.
Took the opportunity to finally plant some flowers that I bought about a month ago. Some of them look a bit sad but hopefully feel better now their in the ground .
Cat was supervising the job from indoors as the rain came on a wee bit.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Dec 2015)

Horrendous winds here, but none of the biblical rain that was forecast. The Met Office app on my phone keeps popping up with weather warnings though, so maybe it will get here at some point.

Cycling today: none.


----------



## blazed (5 Dec 2015)

These 50mph winds have been excellent for strava. Another few KOM's today.


----------



## snorri (5 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Quite mild her today after a horrible week. Took the opportunity to finally plant some flowers that I bought about a month ago. Some of them look a bit sad but hopefully feel better now their in the ground .Cat was supervising the job from indoors as the rain came on a wee bit.


Good to see a bit of optimism and cheer on this thread which has been dominated by greetin' minnies.


----------



## uclown2002 (5 Dec 2015)

24 out of last 27 days on the turbo. Next week not looking too clever either!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Dec 2015)

Spent the afternoon writing my Christmas cards. Their recipients will doubtless be surprised to be getting them so early but it feel like a productive use of an awful day.


----------



## mjr (5 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> Bliddy awful place to live, and if I can fix things to make it possible, I am off to somewhere that outdoor activities are more pleasurable.


How would you build fitness for summer without these challenging conditions, though? Would you appreciate the good spells if there was no contrast? Into each rain, a little life must fall...


----------



## Brandane (5 Dec 2015)

mjray said:


> How would you build fitness for summer without these challenging conditions, though? Would you appreciate the good spells if there was no contrast? Into each rain, a little life must fall...


At the tender age of 53 I can say that fitness is not a major motivation for cycling; I'm never going to be a top athlete! It is a nice by-product however. My main reason for cycling is because it is a pleasant stress free way of getting around, and you get to see and appreciate so much more when cycling rather than driving. Factor in wind and rain, and for me, cycling is just another stressful unpleasant experience - so I don't do it!


----------



## loveandpeace1 (5 Dec 2015)

Out yesterday, Wind up to 39 mph. i got to be honest. I loved it, Nice little work out.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2015)

The east of England escaped lightly again, it was really mild and dry for my ride this morning and the gusts were only 48mph. I was back indoors before the 63mph gusts were recorded but that looks like nothing compared to the flooded rest


----------



## Heisenberg71 (5 Dec 2015)

I have today collected my new Turbo Trainer. Whatever the weather I can now put the miles in on the bike. 
However weather forecast here for tomorrow still looks promising enough to get out there for real. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed. If not I will mopping up sweat in the garage.


----------



## Heisenberg71 (6 Dec 2015)

Well, crank stripped and re-greased, Grand Prix 4000's fitted and new Turbo set up.
Bugger the weather I am ready to go!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> At the tender age of 53 I can say that fitness is not a major motivation for cycling; I'm never going to be a top athlete! It is a nice by-product however. My main reason for cycling is because it is a pleasant stress free way of getting around, and you get to see and appreciate so much more when cycling rather than driving. Factor in wind and rain, and for me, cycling is just another stressful unpleasant experience - so I don't do it!



With you on the last sentence although my only real motivation_ is_ fitness.

I do enjoy cycling to an extent but jesus it's pretty boring and repetitive.

I just don't have the right mindset to crunch out thousands and thousands of miles a year. I admire what people do as it takes a lot of dedication and willpower but it's not for me. We have a guy locally that is on his bike 4 or 5 hours of the day every day no matter what. He's widowed, no local family and few friends so it works for him and he loves it so I can't knock it.

I'm not sure where, or even if there is one, the line between fitness and wearing out your body lies.


----------



## tallliman (6 Dec 2015)

Managed a good 40 miles on my new PlanetX Carbon. Shame I felt ill and low on power for a lot of the ride but little choice other than keeping on riding. Weather was nice in places but had a couple of heavy showers.

Couple of iffy moments where I forgot I only have a double now and sram not shimano.


----------



## User16625 (7 Dec 2015)

SpokeyDokey said:


> With you on the last sentence although my only real motivation_ is_ fitness.
> 
> I do enjoy cycling to an extent but jesus it's pretty boring and repetitive.
> 
> ...



Rocky 5.


----------



## bigjim (8 Dec 2015)

> I'm not sure where, or even if there is one, the line between fitness and wearing out your body lies.


Oh I'm pretty sure there is one. Exercise like most things IMO is something that can be overdone to your detriment. I try to ride for 2 hours every other day with the gym on my days off. So most of the time I feel great [look like crap though, but I think that is genetic]. A long 80/100 mile club run at the weekend and it takes me two days to get over it. So that has been knocked in the head. Little and often for me. Never find the bike boring. Running/riding in the Gym? Yes, so boring. I'd rather walk in the rain.


----------



## cyberknight (8 Dec 2015)

Nice blustery commute , inwards i was over 19 mph average but the return trip against the wind was a mahoosive 14.7 mph average .


----------



## Heisenberg71 (8 Dec 2015)

Same story here. 
Arrived home hot and sweaty tonight. Fought the wind all the way home. 

However my Tacx skewer arrived today. Turbo here I come. 

#weatherproof


----------

